# OK.  SO HERE IS THE CHALLENGE!



## kc5tpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope you folks have seen the October Throwdown.  Now, I have eaten food that some of you folks cook.  Really fine food.  So my challenge is: let's see if we can have a U.K. winner.  I am struggling for an idea at the moment but I am sure some of you have some great ideas.  Let's get the U.K. on the smoking map and show our friends across the pond we aren't just uneducated step-children; we know our stuff!  C'mon folks!  Thinking caps on!  We can do this!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 3, 2014)

Great idea Danny

To save people having to search...

This months challenge is here

and

The entry rules are here

You will need to give us all a heads-up as to what you will be presenting Danny - We would hate to create something that was identical


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2014)

You will need to give us all a heads-up as to what you will be presenting Danny - We would hate to create something that was identical  :biggrin: 
[/quote]

One of the throwdown rules is you can't post your submission on the forum prior to the end of voting...


----------



## wade (Oct 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You will need to give us all a heads-up as to what you will be presenting Danny - We would hate to create something that was identical



One of the throwdown rules is you can't post your submission on the forum prior to the end of voting...[/quote]
LOL I know. I was just trying to see if Danny would fall for it and disqualify his own entry - as it would give the rest of us more of a chance... Who said this was a friendly challenge and we were not allowed to play dirty...


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello Case. As of yet I don't have a good idea for the Throwdown.  I haven't even read the rules yet.  I didn't plan to answer Wade's question but I didn't know that was against the rules.  Thanks for the heads up!  Can't ya just feel tha LOVE here in the U.K. Group!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Case. As of yet I don't have a good idea for the Throwdown.  I haven't even read the rules yet.  I didn't plan to answer Wade's question but I didn't know that was against the rules.  Thanks for the heads up!  Can't ya just feel tha LOVE here in the U.K. Group!  :icon_biggrin:   Keep Smokin!
> Danny



I figured you'd all be doing left over bangers and mash, with some left over crumpets and tea! 

Heck I don't even have a good idea for this one! Even though I repurpose almost every meal I cook. My last batch of thighs we smoked to make enchiladas. Used the bones to make stock. Had several nights of chicken soup. Got tired of that, so boiled down a bunch of our fresh garden tomatoes added some squash (another left over), 3 cups of the chicken stock, basil, heavy cream, some other spices, puréed it all into tomato soup. Served that with smoked grilled cheese sandwees last night. Probably have the same again tonight. At this rate that pack of thighs is working about to feeding our family of four for about $0.50 a meal!


----------



## wade (Oct 3, 2014)

Now that shows dedication and is very impressive


----------



## smokewood (Oct 7, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago a chap posted on Twitter a Lasagne that he had made with his left overs, it looked amazing, just food for thought - no pun intended


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 7, 2014)

Good luck to you all. I would like to see a UK twist on some of our Yankee vittles.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 13, 2014)

Well I can't get an American product I was gonna use.  Every place I usually get it has sold out.  I am at a loss now as it is an essential ingredient.  I had planned a fast food take on a classic recipe.  There are some obvious meals for left overs but this being a Throwdown I think it will take something special to win or even make it to the final.  I hope some of you folks have a great idea for the Throwdown as I may let the side down on this one.  Please remember that it is sort of expected you post your recipe/Qview especially if you make the final cut so take those picts as you do the dish. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Oct 13, 2014)

Hiya Danny

What is the ingredient you are having trouble getting?


----------



## smokewood (Oct 13, 2014)

Talking of ingredients that you are having trouble getting hold of,  what is the UK equivalent of potato starch. I have tried corn flour but it didn't work.

thanks in advance


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 13, 2014)

Well now you folks are gonna be convinced I am crazy.  When I think of left overs I think of a quick easy meal.  Fast food, little effort.  What I need is a a boxed rice dish.  All you need comes in the box.  Add tinned tomatoes, the spice mix and simmer for 20 minutes.  I have only 2 boxed/instant dishes I use and I only use them for fast food..  1 is the rice box the other is a mac and cheese box.  I don't follow the directions exactly and the end product isn't bad for a fast food meal.  I make a good version of the box from fresh ingredients but my whole point was to make a fast food version using some left overs.  The rice is a major ingredient in the whole meal.  I can't give all away as I may make the fresh version.  You know we all have our little secrets, I like cheap American hotdogs and fried spam/no batter.  Below is a thread you may find interesting/amusing.

As for potato starch, you got me!  I have never used the product and wouldn't begin to know what to get here in the U.K..  Maybe Wade can help you out.  I am sure he will be along soon.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153264/dirty-little-secret


----------



## mike w (Oct 13, 2014)

smokewood said:


> Talking of ingredients that you are having trouble getting hold of,  what is the UK equivalent of potato starch. I have tried corn flour but it didn't work.
> 
> thanks in advance


arrowroot or tapioca starch maybe? My wife is gluten intolerant so I've had to re learn how to cook without flour. Both of those are thickeners along with corn starch. I see that arrowroot powder is available online. http://www.healthysupplies.co.uk/arrowroot-powder-50g.html?gclid=CMTx98moqsECFUnlwgodZKgAVQ


----------



## smokewood (Oct 13, 2014)

Hiya Mike,

Thanks for the link, unfortunately Arrowroot will work out far to expensive as I will need at least 3 or 4  boxes at a time. back to the drawing board!


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 13, 2014)

What do you need the potato starch for? Is it thickener, breading .........


----------



## wade (Oct 14, 2014)

smokewood said:


> Talking of ingredients that you are having trouble getting hold of,  what is the UK equivalent of potato starch. I have tried corn flour but it didn't work.


I usually find that the best UK equivalent for potato starch is ......... potato starch. You can buy it in most of the larger supermarkets around here in Kent and it is available online too.

http://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/nsearch/?q=potato+starch


----------



## smokewood (Oct 14, 2014)

Hiya Wade,

I found a similar place that sold potato flour.... so i thought I was sorted, then I found an article that said it was different.  I think I will just have to go out and buy some and give it a try

Thanks for the link


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 2, 2014)

I know you can't talk about it but I hope one member out of the Group entered.  If you did enter I wish you good luck.  My idea TOTALLY fell through and I just couldn't come up with another idea I thought would have chance.  I know you will think I'm crazy but the American product I couldn't find was Rice A Roni Spanish rice.  It's a boxed rice dish.  I don't follow the directions exactly so my "version" comes pretty good.  I wanted to make a 20 minute "fast food" version of a paella using the boxed rice, left over smoked sausage and chicken.  Throw in some frozen prawns, frozen peas and a few mussels.  Top with chopped coriander and serve.  Should all be done in the time it takes to cook the boxed rice.  I had hoped the "fast food" novelty might give it a chance.  After that I could only come up with the usual suspects for left overs: chilli, stew, tacos, etc. and I just couldn't figure a way to pimp those up to give it a chance.  Ah well!  I don't do much/any fancy cooking, just pretty basic home style food.  I will be interested to see the entries.

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 3, 2014)

Embarrassed to admit that I wimped out too...


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey!  If you are gonna enter the Throwdown you gotta STEP UP!  You gotta be "inspired"!  I just could not for the life of me come up with anything else I thought would stand a chance.  Oh well.  We shall just hang our heads in shame my friend and walk away.  We live to fight another day.  Who knows, one of these Throwdowns may be a fried Spam sandwich and I'll be all over that like white on rice!!!  Don't think I'll hold my breath til then tough.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Danny


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 3, 2014)

Got mine in barely! !!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Got mine in barely! !!!


What'd ya reheat?????


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello Jeramy.  That last post by Case had me rolling on the floor.  Geeshhhh!   Doesn't anyone get any respect on this forum?????

The GREAT thing is I know you took it in the spirit it was meant.  I wish you luck Chef as I am sure Case does ( unless he entered ).  If you can't poke a little fun now and then life would be pretty boring.  Keep Smokin Folks!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry I did not enter either :mad Did not have time to make any leftovers.

Been to busy Hog Roasting and building new Coldstores for the Christmas period.

 Hanging up Hog Roast apron after Saturday until the New Year, as the wife is having an operation on here foot and will be laid up (looks like I will be on servant duties!)

So hopefully I will have time to do some Smoking!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> What'd ya reheat????? :ROTF



I used only the best BBQ ever! 













download.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 3, 2014






With the best mac and cheese.....













download (1).jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 3, 2014






I thinknit was starting to grow little fuzzy stuff, but I figure it would add to the texture, and the green color, well that just put it over the top.



KC5TPY said:


> :th_HaHAAHaa: Hello Jeramy.  That last post by Case had me rolling on the floor.  Geeshhhh!   Doesn't anyone get any respect on this forum?????
> 
> The GREAT thing is I know you took it in the spirit it was meant.  I wish you luck Chef as I am sure Case does ( unless he entered ).  If you can't poke a little fun now and then life would be pretty boring.  Keep Smokin Folks!
> Danny



Its all good. I am usually the first to laugh at myself. Believe me I can do some stupid stuff......


----------



## smokewood (Nov 3, 2014)

Me neither. The creative & gastric juices would not produce any inspiration.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello Chef Jeramy  You sly ole dog, you are just trying to lull the others into a false sense of security.  I'll bet you put in a STRONG contender.  I wish you well my friend.  Good Luck!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 3, 2014)

BTW!  This should be posted under " My Dirty Little Secret" but I happen to REALLY like that box of Mac and Cheese!  I don't use the milk, just butter and that nasty package of cheese like substance.  My English wife raised an eyebrow but after tasting she also likes it.  Gesh!  I am now corrupting a whole other country!  I am SOOOO ashamed!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 3, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Chef Jeramy  You sly ole dog, you are just trying to lull the others into a false sense of security.  I'll bet you put in a STRONG contender.  I wish you well my friend.  Good Luck!
> Danny



Nothing sly on this end. I have entered before and thought I had a strong entry and got 1 vote. I am just following the rules. After voting is done I will be more than happy to share what I made. It was great the first round, but the second round was amazing.......


----------

